# infertile eggs ?



## levelz (May 27, 2013)

well my betta's spawned around 30 hours ago .. the male is still guarding the nest making sure no eggs drop.. the eggs still look white and i am not sure if they have tails or not .. i cant see any wriggling and am worried 

but i see online that if the eggs were infertile the male wouldn't guard the nest and eat the eggs or abandon them.

i tried to take a picture but its to hard to get a pic that shows the detail on a iphone camera..

should there be white in the bubbles at 30 hours+ ?

also my water is not quite 80f its more around 75f but i cant turn it up as the nest is right above the heater :-?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

75 is too cold... Sorry to be blunt but you really should have thought about placement of everything before you set up the tank. The spawn tank should be at least 78 degrees but 80 is what is usually preferred. If they are going to hatch, at that temperature it will take at least 48 hours.


----------



## levelz (May 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> 75 is too cold... Sorry to be blunt but you really should have thought about placement of everything before you set up the tank. The spawn tank should be at least 78 degrees but 80 is what is usually preferred. If they are going to hatch, at that temperature it will take at least 48 hours.


yea i thought about placement but.. it went out the window when the male decided to not make the bubble nest in the upside down styrofoam cup lol ... and by the time i got home to notice what he done they were spawning and half the nest was full of eggs 


i do remember reading online that lower temps will take longer to hatch.. i just hope they do hatch.


and next time ill make sure the tank is at a constant 82f


----------



## levelz (May 27, 2013)

yay they hatched today, wow that poor father .. constantly running around catching baby's falling from there bubbles


----------

